# Look 555 size request



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm a shorter rider with a longer torso proportion. The other day I test rode a S 555 Ultegra build and I really liked the ride qualities. (The end-year pricing is very attractive too.) Was the demand for an XS low to have it dropped? The XS 585 in specs seems ideal but it is at a price point above what I desire in a bike. It would be nice to have an XS 555 available in the future.


----------

